# تصميم مفاعل نووي من الاعضاء



## بشار رائد (26 نوفمبر 2008)

هذه دعوة لكل اعضاء الهندسة الكيماوية لتصميم مفاعل نووي من حيث المعدات المستخدمة وعمل Material palance والمواد الخام ونقل عناوين كل موقع يهتم بهذا الموضوع وهذه الدعواة مثل دعوة الزملاء في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية لتصميم طائرة وقد قطعوا شوط طويل في الموضوع ايها الزملاء الكيماوين نحن لانقل عن الغرب في الذكاء والاستفادة من مثل هذه المنتديات التي تجمع صفوة الصفوة من المهندسين وطلاب العلم والباحثين لتصميم مثل هذا المشروع الصعب والكبير ولكن غير المستحيل واقول للزملاء حان الوقت لعمل شيئ للامة العربية والاسلامية وادعوة ان يأخذ الموضوع على محمل الجد وخاصة من قبل المختصين في الهندسة الكيماوية والفيزياء النووية وكل شخص مهما كانت اضافتة صغيرة سوف تكون قطعة من هذا المشروع الحالم (ملاحظة محطة الفضاء العالمية صممت من قبل طلاب الجامعات الغربية عبر النت ):81:


----------



## عثمان الراوي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله واله وصحبه ومن والاه

رحم الله امرؤ عرف قدر نفسه

ان تكنلوجيا المفاعل النووي تكنلوجيا معقدة جدا. ونحن في العراق عام 1980-1981 عندما ضرب المفاعل النووي لم نستطع ان حتى نفكر في دخول هذا المجال بل اتجهنا الى عملية فصل اليورانيوم المشع 235 عن اليورانيوم الطبيعي 238بطرق فيزيائية. ويحتوي اليوانيوم الطبيعي على 0.7% من اليورانيوم 235. ان هذا الطريق معقد جدا ومكلف جدا ولكن لم يكن لدينا مجال غيره لانه اسهل في التكنلوجيا من طريق انشاء المفاعل. وقد نفذنا الطريق الطويل لولا الحرب كما تعلمون. وهذا الطريق الطويل تسير ايران فيه الان مع العلم ان ايران متفوقة تكنلوجيا على جميع الدول العربية.
ان الذي ينوي انشاء اي معمل كيمياوي تصميما وتنفيذا يجب ان الخبرة في انشاء اي معمل ولو بانتاجية بسيطة ولكن ليس باسلوب الوجبات ولكن بالطريق المستمر... فيا ترى ما هي خبرة رواد المنتدى في هذا المجال. انا حياتي العملية التي طولها 25 سنة قضيتها بتصميم وتنفيذ المعامل في القطاع الخاص والعام ولا اتجرأ على حتى التفكير في هذا الموضوع.
لذلك من المفضل ان تتوجه الجهود الى مشاريع بسيطة ومن ثم الانتقال الى المشاريع الاصعب والاصعب.


----------



## alaa abdulrazaq (26 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخوة الزملاء....الاخ بشار رائد
اخي العزيز اني اضع يدي بيدك لكي نبدأ ونضع الحجر الاساس لفكرة أنشاء مفاعل نووي....حاليا" سأبدأ قريبا" بفكرة أنشاء جمعية تهتم بتصميم المفاعلات كافة في رحاب جامعة البصرة-قسم الهندسة الكيميائية-العراق- وستكون فقرة المفاعلات النووية جزء منها....سنبدأ من الصفر ولا يهم الى اي مرحلة سنصل...المهم سنبدا....
اخي بشار أدعوك الى الانظمام الى جمعيتنا وادعوا كل من يرغب الى الانظمام لها ان يراسلني عبر ملتقى الهندسة الكيميائية هذا.
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## THE EAGLE SPACE (26 نوفمبر 2008)

والله أنا معك بس كيف ارجوك


----------



## المهندسه ليى (26 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعه وليش لا ان شاء الله نبداء سويه ويدا بيد
تحياتي..


----------



## CRITICALPOINT (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
لعل طرحك اخي الكريم ما زال في دائرة الاحلام...لكن لا بأس من المحاولة ...
انا اعلم انه لم يتم استخدام الاندماج النووي عمليا على الارض للحصول على الطاقة . معظم الابحاث الاندماجية النووية تستخدم مكنة (توكاماك).....

وتبذل جهود اخرى لانتاج اندماج نووي محكوم في مكنات تسمى مسارعات الحزم الجسيمية التي يعتبر مسارع البوكيركة بامريكا اعظمها قدرة. هذا المسارع مركز في خزان ماء يوجه نبضة كهربائية قدرتها 100 ترليون واط نحو كرية من غاز الديوتريوم بحجم حبة البسلي.عند اطلاق الحزمة يعبر سطح الماء شرر كهربائية تحمي الغاز الى ملايين الدرجات من الحرارة لبضعة اجزاء البليون من الثانية وهي بعد غير كافية لبدء تفاعل الاندماج . وما زال البحث مستمرا....
ستحتاج الى اقراص من اليورانيوم او ثاني اوكسيده...ومادة المهدئ لتبطئ سرعة النيوترونات المنبعثة....ودرع خرساني لامتصاص الاشعاع...كما ستحتاج قرابة 90الف قضيب من الوقود على الاقل...قضبان من البورون للتحكم بسرعة التفاعل....مائع محمى لانتاج البخار ليدير تربينات المولدات الكهربائية......الخ
لقد بين البرت اينشتين ان الكتلة المتلاشية تتحول الى طاقة حين قال ان كمية الطاقة تساوي الكتلة المتلاشية مضروبة بمربع سرعة الضوء ...يعني ان تحول كيلوغرام من المادة الى طاقة ينتج ما يعادل طاقة زلزال شديد ومدمر....

لعلنا بحاجة الى وقت طويل لترميم تلك الحكاية....لكن صدقني يا اخي لا مستحيل الا المستحيل....


----------



## الرئيس (26 نوفمبر 2008)

والله بوركتم
ومثل ما قال الأخ لا مستحيل إلا المستحيل


----------



## abue tycer (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء
ان الامل دائما يتعلق بطموح الشباب وهم امل الشعوب في تحقيق الاهداف والغايات النبيلة ولكن فلنجعل هدفنا الممكن من الامال التي نطمح الى تحقيقها لا نسعى الى ما يجعل ذئاب الشياطين في الارض نهش اجسادنا لسبب هو الطموح البعيد في تحقيقه ..... فما الفائدة من خوض مثل هذه التجربة وعلى الورق فقط .... لقد كان للعراق العظيم تجربة رائدة في مجال تصميم وتنفبذ العديد من المشاريع التكنلوجية تخدم كل الاغراض السلمية والعسكرية ولكن وأدت وهي منها خرجت للنور ؟؟؟ او لم ترى النور بعد ... لماذا ؟؟ انتم تعرفون ذلك ... اخوتي فلنجعل طموحنا الممكن تحقيقه والذي لايثير شياطين الارض فتقبر احلامنا وهي في المهد وبارك الله في امة عرفت قدر نفسها والله الموفق والصلاة على سيد الخلق محمد رسول الرحمة .... ودمتم طيبين جميعا ....


----------



## alaa abdulrazaq (27 نوفمبر 2008)

سادتي وسيداتي
سنبدأ ونعلن عن موعد البدء تحت اي ضرف كان ....انه التحدي بعينه ....وليكن....سنضع فشلنا وراء ظهورنا ونبدا مما انتهى به الاخرون....أخوتي أخواتي القضية اما ان نكون او لا نكون....سنبدا ونضع على الاقل حجر الاساس....والله الموفق


----------



## بشار رائد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لجميع الزملاء نعم كما قال الزملاء المشروع صعب و الطريق مليئ بلاشواك وبعض الزملاء قالوا مستحيل ورحم الله امرء علم قدر نفسة ولكن الردود كانت مشجعة نعم مشوار الاف ميل يبدأ بخطوة واقول للزملاء لا ينقصنا الذكاء ولا العلم ولا المصادر حتى نبدأ بهذا الموضوع لا يهم اين نصل ولكن المهم حاولنا حتى لو فشلنا المهم نعمل شيئ لهذه الامة للعلم اكثر من 300000 مشترك في هذا المنتدى رقم عظيم يبين مدى الاهتمام بلعلم ويدعو للتأمل هل نحن امة متخلفة جاهلة لا تفهم بلتكنولوجيا المتقدمة


----------



## بشار رائد (30 نوفمبر 2008)

الرجاء من الجميع المشتركين في تصميمم المفاعل الذهاب لهذا الموقع وبعد ذلك تتم المناقشة

http://www.hazemsakeek.com/Scientifc_Assay/physics/accelerators.htm


----------



## بشار رائد (12 يناير 2009)

*شكرا لجميع الزملاء نعم كما قال الزملاء المشروع صعب و الطريق مليئ بلاشواك وبعض الزملاء قالوا مستحيل ورحم الله امرء علم قدر نفسة ولكن الردود كانت مشجعة نعم مشوار الاف ميل يبدأ بخطوة واقول للزملاء لا ينقصنا الذكاء ولا العلم ولا المصادر حتى نبدأ بهذا الموضوع لا يهم اين نصل ولكن المهم حاولنا حتى لو فشلنا المهم نعمل شيئ لهذه الامة للعلم اكثر من 300000 مشترك في هذا المنتدى رقم عظيم يبين مدى الاهتمام بلعلم ويدعو للتأمل هل نحن امة متخلفة جاهلة لا تفهم بلتكنولوجيا المتقدمة *​


----------



## احمد2009 (4 فبراير 2009)

اخى العزير بشار رائد بارك الله على اهتمامك بعزه الامه الاسلاميه والعربيه ولكن اخى الحبيب لى تعليق بسيط اولا انشاء المفاعلات النوويه وتصميمها هوا من اختصاص المهندسين النووين وليس المهندسين الكيميائين ثانيا الجامعات العربيه والمصريه التى بها اقسام هندسه نوويه بها مشاريع تصميم لمفاعلات نوويه وهى تصاميم كامله وشامله ولكنها للاسف نظريه فقط ولانمتلك التكنولوجيا المعقده للتنفيذ لان هذه التكنولوجيا ملك الغرب فقط للاسف وماعندنا الان مجرد ابحاث فقط ولكن بدون تكنولوجيا للتنفيذ واسرار هذه التكنولوجيا كما تعلم مجهوله لنا الى الان ومايدرس فى الجامعات يااخى هى مجرد مبادىء فقط لنيل الدرجه سوا بكالريوس او ماجستير او دكتوراه ولاقامه تكنولوجيا نوويه فعليه يجب ان يكون هناك اولا اراده شعبيه عامه واراده سياسيه وبارك الله فيك وفى الاخوه المهتمين .


----------



## وهبي أل داوود (4 فبراير 2009)

قال تعالى في محكم كتابه العزيز بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا" صدق الله العلي العضيم.


----------



## محمد الأمين بلعشية (4 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته احيي فيك أخي روح التحدي كما قال الشاعر ان الشباب ادا سما بطموحه جعل النجوم مواطئ الأقدام.وأنا اقول لك نحن كل شباب ومهندسي أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم معك يجب ان نفكر كما يفكر اليهود من اجل نصرة قضيتهم فهم يضعون خطط بعيدة الأمد تصل حتى الى قرنين فلنحاول ادا ان نضع حجر الأساس حتى ولو لن نرى نور نجاح هدا المشروع سيراه بادن الله أولادنا وأحفادنا


----------



## مهندس النهضة (5 فبراير 2009)

الموضوع مادى وسياسى أكثر منة علمى


----------



## على منصورى (5 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخى بشار هذه فكرة رائعة من مهندس يعشق الابتكار نعم انا فكرت فى الموضوع كثيرا يجب على كل مهندس الا يكون مستجيبا فقط يتلقى ما ينتجه الغرب بل يكون مبتكرا خلاقا ينفع امته ووطنه فأنا معك فى الفكرة وقد بدأت جديا و سأوافيك بالجديد .


----------



## jassim78 (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي على الطرح material balance وليس Material palanceا بالنسبة للطرح فتصميم المفاعل من الجهة النظرية شي مطروق ومتوفر في المصادر والذي يعتمد على تقنية الانشطار النووي اما التقنيات الحديثة والتي لازالت في محض الدراسة ولم تتحول الى مستوى التطبيق فهي تقنية الاندماج النووي والذي يكون اكثر امانا وحداثة من رايي ان نسعى ونتكلم عن هذا الموضوع افضل من الكلام عن تصميم المفاعلات النووية بطريقة الانشطار النووي والتي اصبحت كلاسيكية والشي المهم الاخر هو البحث عن مصادر المواد الاولية للمفاعلات او للتفاعلات النووية في بلادنا اتصور ان هذه هي الخطوات التي يجب ان تكون فيها البداية .
اما بالنسبة أنشاء جمعية تهتم بتصميم المفاعلات ارجع واتكلم بنفس الكلام التصميم شي كلاسيكي ولا يحتاج الى جمعية ولكن لو تكون جمعية للبحوث المتعلقة بحركيات التفاعلات الكيميائية والسيطرة عليها واستخدام العوامل المساعدة وتصنيع العوامل المساعدة اتصور يكون افضل بكثير من ان نعمل شي عملوه قبلنا بعشرات السنين لذلك يجب ان يكون تفكيرنا باتجاه اننا لانبدا من الصفر ونعوض الاشواط التي خسرناها وقطعوها قبلنا بل نستفاد من اشواط العلماء الاجانب لا كما ل المسيرة وبموازاتهم


----------



## بشار رائد (7 فبراير 2009)

على منصورى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخى بشار هذه فكرة رائعة من مهندس يعشق الابتكار نعم انا فكرت فى الموضوع كثيرا يجب على كل مهندس الا يكون مستجيبا فقط يتلقى ما ينتجه الغرب بل يكون مبتكرا خلاقا ينفع امته ووطنه فأنا معك فى الفكرة وقد بدأت جديا و سأوافيك بالجديد .


 

شكر للتجاوب الرائع ونحن الان في مرحلة البدايه ومشوار الالف ميل يبدأ بخطوة


----------



## مبتدئه (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

فكره جميلة :85:

في حديث لمحامي عربي يتحدث عن تجربته لنيل الماجستير في احدى الدول الأجنبيه 
يقول بانه كان الأول على دفعته بين 17 طالب!
كانوا كلهم عربا ما عدا الأخير كان أجنبيا! 
هم رئيسهم بالقول بأن أنتم العرب تتعلمون في بلدنا وتتفوقون علينا! 
على الرغم من أنها ليست لغتهم!​

والأمل بالله كبير نحو الرقي إن شاء الله :34:​


----------



## عبداللطيف طه (8 فبراير 2009)

يوجد موضوع كامل عن الطاقه النوويه ومعلومات هامه عن المفاعلات النوويه فى قسم الطاقه البديله تحت عنوان تقنيات المفاعلات النوويه


----------



## ود النش (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى انا عضو جديد فى المنتدى


----------



## ود النش (17 مايو 2009)

انا اعمل مشروع تخرج -توليد الطاقه الكهربيه من المفاعلات النوويه -ارجو منكم مساعدتى


----------



## mb14 (17 مايو 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء
انا معكم 
مشوار الألف ميل يبدأ بخطوة 
سوف ابحث عن اى لينكات لكتب عن الطاقه النوويه على Rapidshare


----------



## mb14 (17 مايو 2009)

Nuclear Energy Sixth Edition_An_Introduction_to_the_Concepts__Systems__and_Applications_of_Nuclear_

http://rs85.rapidshare.com/files/20...ncepts__Systems__and_Applications_of_Nuclear_


----------



## mb14 (17 مايو 2009)

Nuclear Energy 

http://www.filez.com/securelinkout.jsp?l=AjPpIEFwCcSNjZ73nV7CKdqlzQrerHx6emeBa_yO5X-ZMYLdGo-F


----------



## starshine238 (19 مايو 2009)

بجد يا جماعه الافكار دى رائعه و انا معاكو ان شاء الله


----------



## REACTOR (19 مايو 2009)

اعتقدخريجي قسم هندسة نووية لهم الافضلية في هذا الموضوع ........ و ان كنت لا اعرف الا قسم الهندسة النووية بالاسكندرية مصر


----------



## salehshikhy (27 مايو 2009)

*تصميم مفاعل نووي*

بسم الله
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخوة الكرام اشارك معكم بهذا الموضع بهذه المشاركة البسيطة وهي عبارة عن ملف يحتوي انواع المفاعلات الكيميائية اعتمادا على كيفية عملية تبريد المفاعل


----------



## salehshikhy (27 مايو 2009)

*تصميم مفاعل نووي*

بسم الله
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخوة الكرام اشارك معكم بهذا الموضع بهذه المشاركة البسيطة وهي عبارة عن ملف يحتوي انواع المفاعلات النووية اعتمادا على كيفية عملية تبريد المفاعل


----------



## aymnof79 (28 مايو 2009)

مرحبا ياجماعه انا مشروع تخرجي اشرف على الإنجاز وهو دراسة تصميمية لمفاعل أنبوبي لعتديل حمض الفوسفور بالأمونيا
وإنشاءلله سوف اطرجه في المنتدى 
ولكن اللي عنده معلومات على عمليه تصميم هذا المفاعل يفيديني وشكرا


----------



## ايمان وصفاء (28 مايو 2009)

اخى العزيز كما لاحظت

-اذا لاحظت_ فان لدى فكرة عكس قكرتك تماما ففكرتك مبنية على الانتاج وفكرتى مبنية على امتصاص المنتج لتحويله الى منج اخر وانا يا اخى خريجة مختبرات كيميائية ومتخصصة فى الكيمياء الفيزيائية والمشروع الذى تدعونا اليه ليس فيه من الاستحاله طيف فنظرية النسبية التى تحدث عنها احد الاخوة انفا لاتلغى ابدا نظرية بقاء الطاقة هل فهمت قصدى؟؟
اخى فى الله ان عمل تجربة فى المفاعل_وليس عمل مفاعل_تكلف على الاقل مليون دولار وهذا اذا كنت /زبون/لدى
المعلم ولكن الناس دائما تنظر الى الجانب الصعب فى الامور دائما فالمفاعل يمكن ان يكون فى بدايته عبارة عن توربينة مياه تتطور الى مولد لحفظ نتائج التفاعلات الكيميائية ثم الى الامور المحبطة لقدحاولت الدخول الى الرابط الملحق ولكنى لم انجح وساظل مواصله معك من خلال المنتدى
ملاحظة
مارايك فى الفكرة التى عرضتها فى المنتدى


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (28 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا حبي طال عمرك


----------



## shafag (29 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احييكم على ما تتوقون إليه مع العلم انه يجب ان لا يكون من أحلامنا وقد اصبح من تراث غيرنا مع العلم انه بيننا من يتفوقون.
ودمتم


----------



## ناديا 2009 (31 مايو 2009)

رائع هو التجاوب للفكره وشكرا لصاحب الفكرة المهندس بشار ومزيد من التقدم حتى نصنع المفاعل او حتى نخترع مفاعل جديد ما المانع؟


----------



## ناديا 2009 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*رائع هو التجاوب للفكره وشكرا لصاحب الفكرة المهندس بشار ومزيد من التقدم حتى نصنع المفاعل او حتى نخترع مفاعل جديد ما المانع؟*​


----------



## غريب الطباع (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ناديا 2009 قال:


> *رائع هو التجاوب للفكره وشكرا لصاحب الفكرة المهندس بشار ومزيد من التقدم حتى نصنع المفاعل او حتى نخترع مفاعل جديد ما المانع؟*​


 
مهندسة ناديا انتي والمهندس بشار والله كلامكم كتير حلو للقراءة .

انا معكم بس يا ترى لز تضامنا ووصلنا للي بدنا ياه وبتوقع شيء مستحيل ليس مستحيل كناحية عملية او نظرية مستحيل تلاقي كل انواع الدعم وخاصة المادي .....واذا لقينا كل شي وصممنا ...يا سلام رح تضل الدول الغربية تتفرج عليكم وتشجعكم ولا تعمل بيكم متل العراق وغيره ....

انا بنصحكم خلينا بمواضيع المنظفات والدهانات وتكرير البترول احسن .....تعود العالم علينا كمستهلكين للعلم لا مصدرين ....لذلك الله يرضى عليكي ما تغيري هالقاعده وتعمليلنا قلب بالموازين والقوى.

في مثل يحكي عل قد بساطك مد رجليك.


----------



## بشار رائد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ غريب الطباع تحية وبعد الان مستقبل الطاقة السلمية في العالم هو الطاقة النوويه وهي مسألة وقت حتى تدخل المفاعلات النووية السلمية الدول العربية واكبر مثال الاردن الذي سوف ينشيئ مفاعل نووي لانتاج الطاقة الكهربائية والمتوقع ان يصدر الاردن الطاقة الكهربائية بعد الانتهاء من المفاعل النووي نحن الان نتكلم عن مفاعل نووي سلمي لان تكنولوجيا تخصيب اليورانيوم معقدة وصعبة وبعيدة عن العرب ونكتفي في الوقود النووي الجاهز المصنع في الدول المتقدمة فلذلك اخي نحن المهندسون يجب ان تكون عندنا فكرة كاملة عن هذه التكنولوجيا القادمة لبلداننا او نكون مثل الاطرش لانسمع شيئ فلخيار لنا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## khalil kassem (2 مارس 2010)

معاكم ان شاء الله والله الموفق


----------



## Eng mohamed12 (2 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(وماكان المؤمنين لينفرو كافه فلولا نفر من فرقه طافه منهم ليتفقهو فى الدين ولينذرو قومهم اذا رجعوا اليهم)
هذه الايه الكريمه وكما نعلم جميعا دعوة الى العلم والتعلم والنفع بالعلم وقد ساو الله عزوجل بين العلم والجهاد واكررر بين العلم والجهاد وكما نعلم بان الجهد هو خير عمل واذكركم اخوانى بقول الله تعال فى سورة التوبه
(ماكان لاهل المدينة ومن حولهم من الاعراب ان يتخلفوا عن رسول الله ولا يرغبوا بانفسهم عن نفسه ذلك بانهم لا يصيبه ظما ولا نصب ولا مخمصه فى سبيل الله ولا يطئون موطئا يغيظ الكفار ولا ينالون من عدو نيلا الاكتب لهم به عملا صالح ان الله لا يضيع اجر المحسنين)
وبعد فان هذا العمل وان لم يوتى ثمرة وهو انشالله عمل وتصميم المفاعل النووى لاغراض حربيه وليست سلميه فقط
سيكتب لكل من شارك فيه عملا صالح انشالله
فالى الامام ياشباب الامه العربيه مسلمكم ومسيحيكم فان اسلحه الاعداء عندم تضرب لا تفرق بين مسلما ومسيحيا ولا سنيا ولا شيعيا ولا كاسوليكى ولا ارثوذكس ولا مارونى. فالى الامام لى الامام الى الامام


----------



## Eng mohamed12 (2 مارس 2010)

ياجماعه انشالله نبدا مع بعض الاخ الكريم صاحب الفكرة وجميع الاخوان برجاء وضع الاتى
اولا :- تصوراتكم عن المفاعل يعنى هنعمل ايه مثلا الشكل اللى فدماغك 
ثانيا:- المعلومات التى تم تجميعها ثم مرحلة تطويرها
ثالثا:- نبدء ندور عن كيفيه تطوير هذه المعلومات 
وسوف نبدء 
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمدا وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين 
وما رميت اذا رميت ولكن الله رمأ وليبلى المؤمنين منه بلاء حسنا


----------



## Eng mohamed12 (2 مارس 2010)

ولد في بوبال في الهندعــام 1936 أثناء فترة الاحتلال البريطاني وقبل أنفصال باكستان عن الهند. لا يصغره سوى أخت واحدة من بين خمسة من الإخوة واثنتين من الأخوات. كان والده عبد الغفور خان مدرسًا تقاعد عام 1935، لذا نشأ الابن عبد القدير تحت جناح أبيه المتفرغ لتربيته ورعايته.
كانت زليخة بيجوم والدة خان سيدة تقية تلتزم بالصلوات الخمس ومتقنة للغة الأوردية والفارسية، لذلك نشأ الدكتور عبد القدير خان متدينًا ملتزمًا بصلواته.
تخرج من مدرسة الحامدية الثانوية ببوبال ثم هاجر إلى باكستان في عام 1952 بحثا عن حياة أفضل. توفي والده في بوبال عام 1957، حيث أنه لم يهاجر مع أبنائه إلى باكستان.
تخرج من كلية العلوم بجامعة كاراتشي عام 1960، وعمل في وظيفة مفتش للأوزان والقياسات، وهي وظيفة حكومية من الدرجة الثانية، الا أنه استقال منها بعد ذلك.
*[عدل] العمل في الخارج*

سافر عبد القدير خان من جديد لاستكمال دراسته فالتحق بجامعة برلين التقنية، حيث أتم دورة تدريبية لمدة عامين في علوم المعادن. كما نال الماجستير عام 1967 من جامعة دلفت التكنولوجية بهولندا ودرجة الدكتوراه عام 1972 من جامعة لوفين البلجيكية.
لم يكن ترك الدكتور عبد القدير خان لألمانيا وسفره إلى هولندا سعيًا وراء العلم. بل كان بسبب رغبته الزواج بالآنسة هني الهولندية -ذات الأصل الأفريقي- التي قابلها بمحض الصدفة في ألمانيا. وبالفعل تمت مراسم الزواج في أوائل الستينيات بالسفارة الباكستانية بهولندا.
حاول الدكتور عبد القدير مرارًا الرجوع إلى باكستان ولكن دون جدوى. حيث تقدم لوظيفة لمصانع الحديد بكراتشي بعد نيله لدرجة الماجستير، ولكن رفض طلبه بسبب قلة خبرته العملية، وبسبب ذلك الرفض أكمل دراسة الدكتوراة في بلجيكا؛ ليتقدم مرة أخرى لعدة وظائف بباكستان، ولكن دون تسلم أية ردود لطلباته. في حين تقدمت إليه شركة FDO الهندسية الهولندية ليشغل لديهم وظيفة كبير خبراء المعادن فوافق على عرضهم
في ذالك الحين كانت شركة FDO الهندسية على صلة وثيقة بمنظمة اليورنكو- أكبر منظمة بحثية أوروبية والمدعمة من أمريكا وألمانيا وهولندا. كانت المنظمة مهتمة أيامها بتخصيب اليورانيوم من خلال نظام آلات النابذة Centrifuge system.التفاصيل التقنية المستخدمة لنظام الآت النابذة تعتبر سرية لأنها قد تستخدم في تطوير القنبلة النووية. تعرض البرنامج لعدة مشاكل تتصل بسلوك المعدن استطاع الدكتور عبد القدير خان بجهده وعلمه التغلب عليها. ومنحته هذه التجربة مع نظام الآلات النابذة خبرة قيمة كانت هي الأساس الذي بنى عليه برنامج باكستان النووي فيما بعد.
في عام 1974فجرت الهند قنبلتها النووية الأولى في حينها كان الدكتور عبد القدير خان قد وصل إلى مستقبل مهني ممتاز بكونه واحد من أكبر العلماء الذين عملو في هذا المجال وأيضا كان له حق الامتياز في الدخول إلى أكثر المنشأت سرية في منظمة اليورنكو وكذلك إلى الوثائق الخاصة بتكنولوجيا الآلات النابذة.
على اثر تجارب الهند النووية أرسل الدكتور خان رسالة إلى رئيس وزراء باكستان "ذو الفقار علي بوتو" قائلا فيها: أنه حتى يتسنى لباكستان البقاء كدولة مستقلة فإن عليها إنشاء برنامج نوويّ". دعاه الرئيس لزيارة باكستان بعد تلك الرساله بعشرة أيام ثم دعاه مره أخرى في عام 1975 وطلب منه عدم الرجوع لهولندا ليرأس برنامج باكستان النووي.
أبلغ الدكتور زوجته الهولندية بالخبر والذي كان سيعني تركها لهولندا إلى الأبد وافقت هي على قراره عندما علمت برغبته في تقديم شيء لبلده
تقول التحقيقات التابعة للسلطات الهولندية في ذالك الحين أنهم توصلوا إلى أن الدكتور عبدالقدير خان قد نقل معلومات عالية السرية لوكالة الاستخبارات الباكستانية الا أنهم لم يتوصلو إلى أي دليل يثبت ان كان الدكتور قد أرسل منذ البداية إلى هولندا كجاسوس أو أنه هو الذي عرض ذلك على السلطات الباكستانية فيما بعد.
في عام 1975 ترك الدكتور خان هولندا بشكل مفاجئ وفي عام 1976 عاد إلى باكستان ومنذ ذلك الحين استقرت عائلة خان في باكستان
*[عدل] تطوير الاسلحة النووية*

في عام 1974 أطلقت مفوضية الطاقة الذرية الباكستانية(PAEC)برنامج تخصيب اليورانيوم. وفي عام 1976 انضم خان الي المفوضية الا انه لم يستطع انجاز شيء من خلالها.
لذا في شهر يوليو من نفس العام أسس معامل هندسية للبحوث في مدينة كاهوتا القريبة من مدينة روالبندي بعدما أخذ الموافقة من رئيس الوزراء ذو الفقار علي بوتو بأن تكون له حرية التصرف من خلال هيئة مستقلة خاصة ببرنامجه النووي. في عام 1981 وتقديرًا لجهوده في مجال الأمن القومي الباكستاني غيّر الرئيس الأسبق ضياء الحق اسم المعامل إلى معامل الدكتور عبد القدير خان للبحوث.
أصبحت المعامل بؤرة لتطوير تخصيب اليورانيوم حيث عمل خان على العديد من المشاريع لتطوير الأسلحة الباكستانية النووية.
يتلخص إنجاز الدكتور عبد القدير خان العظيم في تمكنه من إنشاء مفاعل كاهوتا النووي في ستة أعوام-والذي يستغرق عادة عقدين من الزمان في أكثر دول العالم تقدما- وكان ذلك بعمل ثورة إدارية على الأسلوب المتبع عادة من فكرة ثم قرار ثم دراسة جدوى ثم بحوث أساسية ثم بحوث تطبيقية ثم عمل نموذج مصغر ثم إنشاء المفاعل الأولي، والذي يليه هندسة المفاعل الحقيقي، وبناؤه وافتتاحه. قام فريق الدكتور خان بعمل كل هذه الخطوات دفعة واحدة.
استخدم فريق الدكتور خان تقنية تخصيب اليورانيوم لصناعة أسلحتهم النووية. هناك نوعان من اليورانيوم يوليهما العالم الاهتمام: يورانيوم-235 ويورانيوم 238. ويعتبر اليورانيوم235 أهمهما؛ حيث هو القادر على الانشطار النووي وبالتالي إنشاء الطاقة. يستخدم هذا النوع من اليورانيوم في المفاعلات الذرية لتصنيع القنبلة الذرية.
ولكن نسب اليورانيوم 235 في اليورانيوم الخام المستخرج من الأرض ضئيلة جدا تصل إلى 0.7 % وبالتالي لا بد من تخصيب اليورانيوم لزيادة نسبة اليورانيوم 235؛ إذ لا بد من وجود نسبة يورانيوم 235 بنسبة 3-4% لتشغيل مفاعل ذري وبنسبة 90 % لصناعة قنبلة ذرية. يتم تخصيب اليورانيوم باستخدام أساليب غاية في الدقة والتعقيد وتمكنت معامل كاهوتا من ابتكار تقنية باستخدام آلات النابذة، والتي تستهلك عُشْر الطاقة المستخدمة في الأساليب القديمة. تدور نابذات كاهوتا بسرعات تصل إلى 100ألف دورة في الدقيقة الواحدة.
يقول الدكتور عبد القدير خان في إحدى مقالاته: أحد أهم عوامل نجاح البرنامج في زمن قياسي كان درجة السرية العالية التي تم الحفاظ عليها، وكان لاختيار موقع المشروع في مكان ناءٍ كمدينة كاهوتا أثر بالغ في ذلك. كان الحفاظ على أمن الموقع سهلا بسبب انعدام جاذبية المكان للزوار من العالم الخارجي، كما أن موقعه القريب نسبيًا من العاصمة يسر لنا اتخاذ القرارات السريعة، وتنفيذها دون عطلة. وما كان المشروع ليختفي عن عيون العالم الغربي لولا عناية الله تعالى، ثم إصرار الدولة كلها على إتقان هذه التقنية المتقدمة التي لا يتقنها سوى أربع أو خمس دول في العالم. ما كان لأحد أن يصدق أن دولة غير قادرة على صناعة إبر الخياطة ستتقن هذه التقنية المتقدمة".
أيضا وقد قالت رئيسة الوزراء السابقة بنذير بوتو أنها هي أيضا لم يكن يسمح لها بزيارة معامل خان للبحوث.
قام الفريق الباكستاني لمعامل الدكتور عبد القدير خان للبحوث بتصميم النابذات وتنظيم خطوط الأنابيب الرئيسية وحساب الضغوط وتصميم البرامج والأجهزة اللازمة للتشغيل.استغرق العمل على مشروع بناء اللآلات النابذة ثلاث سنوات فقط.
امتدت أنشطة معامل خان البحثية لتشمل بعد ذلك برامج دفاعية مختلفة؛ حيث تصنع صواريخ وأجهزة عسكرية أخرى كثيرة وأنشطة صناعية وبرامج وبحوث تنمية، وأنشأت معهدا للعلوم الهندسية والتكنولوجية ومصنعًا للحديد والصلب، كما أنها تدعم المؤسسات العلمية والتعليمية.
في البداية كان يقوم الدكتور عبد القدير خان بشراء كل ما يستطيع من إمكانات من الأسواق العالمية بفضل صِلاته بشركات الإنتاج الغربية المختلفة لكن حين علم العالم بتمكن باكستان من صناعة القنبلة النووية ثار على الحكومة الباكستانية وبدأت الضغوط تمارس على الحكومة من جميع الجهات ما بين عقوبات اقتصادية وحظر على التعامل التجاري وهجوم وسائل الإعلام الشرس على الشخصيات الباكستانية. كما تم رفع قضيةعلى الدكتور عبد القدير خان في هولندا بتهمة سرقة وثائق نووية سرية وحكم عليه غيابيا بأربع سنوات لكن في الاستئناف تم تقديم وثائق من قبل ستة أساتذة عالميين أثبتوا فيها أن المعلومات التي كانت مع الدكتور عبد القدير خان من النوع العادي، وأنها منشورة في المجلات العلمية منذ سنين. تم بعدها إسقاط التهمة من قبل محكمة امستردام العليا. يقول الدكتور عبد القدير خان: إنه حصل على تلك المعلومات بشكل عادي من أحد أصدقائه؛ إذ لم يكن لديهم بعد مكتبة علمية مناسبة أو المادة العلمية المطلوبة.
بعد هذا الهجوم بدأ المشروع في إنتاج جميع حاجياته بحيث أصبح مستقلا تماما عن العالم الخارجي في صناعة جميع ما يلزم المفاعل النووي.
تحدث الدكتور خان عن هذه الفترة قائلا: في حين كان العالم المتقدم يهاجم برنامج باكستان النووي بشراسة كان أيضًا يغض الطرف عن محاولات شركاته المستميتة لبيع الأجهزة المختلفة لنا! بل كانت هذه الشركات تترجّانا لشراء أجهزتها. كان لديهم الاستعداد لعمل أي شيء من أجل المال ما دام المال وفيرًا!
وتعدّ التجارب النووية الست التي قامت بها باكستان في مايو1998 بمثابة تأشيرة دخول باكستان إلى النادي النووي، وأصبح عبد القدير خان بسببها بطل باكستان الثاني بعد محمد علي جناح -أول رئيس لباكستان- كما أطلقت عليه الصحافة لقب " أبو القنبلة الذرية الإسلامية "، وامتلأت شوارع المدن الباكستانية بصوره، خاصة مع المجهودات الخيرية التي كان يقوم بها مثل إنشاء العديد من المدارس، وحملته لمكافحة الأميّة. وفي تلك الفترة، نال خان13 ميدالية ذهبية من معاهد ومؤسسات قومية مختلفة، ونشر حوالي 150 بحثًا علميًا في مجلات علمية عالمية، كما مُنح عام 1989 " وسام هلال الامتياز". وفي العام 1996 نال " نيشان الامتياز" ـ وهو أعلى وسام مدني تمنحه دولة باكستان ـ تقديرًا لإسهاماته المهمّة في العلوم والهندسة.
*[عدل] نشر تكنولوجيا الأسلحة النووية*

في شهر أكتوبر 2003 أوقفت زوارق تابعة لخفر السواحل الإيطالي سفينة شحن ترفع العلم الألماني متجهة نحو ليبيا اسمها بي. بي. سي. الصين. ووجدت السلطات لدى تفتيش السفينة أن على متنها أدوات أجهزة دقيقة وأنابيب مصنوعة من الألومنيوم ومضخات جزيئية وغيرها من عناصر بناء حوالي عشرة آلاف جهاز طرد مركزي للغاز مصممة لتخصيب اليورانيوم بمواصفات ضرورية لصنع سلاح نووي. وتم تعقب هذه العناصر إلى شركة هندسية ماليزية تباع أسهمها في سوق الأسهم تعرف باسم شركة سكومي للهندسة الدقيقة. وقد صنعت شركة سكومي هذه القطع بطلب من مواطن من سريلانكا يدعى بهاري سيد أبو طاهر. ورتّب أبو طاهر، عن طريق شركة في دُبي يملكها ويستخدمها كواجهة، وهي شركة س. م. ب. لأجهزة الكمبيوتر، شحن القطع إلى ليبيا لاستخدامها في برنامج أسلحتها النووية السري. كانت عملية اعتراض السفينة ومصادرة حمولتها الخيط الذي كشف شبكة نشر الأسلحة النووية التي كانت تعمل في الخفاء بإمرة أبو طاهر والعالم النووي عبد القدير خان.
وسرعان ما بدأت الاتهامات توجه إلى الدكتور عبدالقدير خان ببيع وتسريب معلومات ومواد تستخدم في تصنيع القنبلة الذرية لعدة دول مثل إيران والعراق وليبيا وكوريا الشمالية وسوريا مما اضطره لترك العمل في معامله البحثية والعمل في منصب المستشار العلمي للحكومة بقرار من الرئيس الباكستاني برفيز مشرف, إلا ان هذا الإجراء لم يوقف اتهامات المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية لخان حيث إنه يعيش في رفاهية لا يسمح بها دخله, كما أكدت بأنه سافر إلى دبي أكثر من 44 مرة في الفترة ما بين عامي 2000 و 2003 حيث يعقد الصفقات بمشاركة زميله محمد فاروق وهو ماسمته بـ(شبكة خان النووية) كما ذكرت تصريحات للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بأنها حصلت على تصميمات لرؤوس صواريخ نووية وضعها خان وبيعت بواسطة تاجر أسلحة إلى ليبيا التي سلمتها بدورها إلى الولايات المتحدة بعدما فتحت طرابلس أبوابها لمفتشي وكالة الطاقة الذرية.
ورغم إنكار السلطات الباكستانية، إلا أن التليفزيون الباكستاني عرض لقاءً مع عبد القدير خان ـ في فبراير 2004 ـ يعترف فيه بمسؤوليته عن إتمام صفقات لنقل التكنولوجيا النووية الباكستانية إلى دول أخرى لم يسمّها، ونفى أي صلة للحكومة بهذه الصفقات، كما اعترف بمسؤوليته عن الفساد المالي بمعهد خان للأبحاث، وطالب الرأي العام الباكستاني بالصفح والغفران
وبرغم أن هذه الاعترافات جاءت بعد خضوع خان للاستجواب في نوفمبر 2003 ولأول مرة من قبل لجنة تحقيق مكونة من ثلاثة جنرالات إلا أنها لم تحسم الجدل الثائر حول عبد القدير خان فالمعارضة الباكستانية - وخاصة الإسلامية - تعتقد أن الاعترافات كانت نتيجة ضغوط وتهديدات من الإدارة الأميركية التي تستخدم البرامج النووية لفرض هيمنتها على الدول الإسلامية وبالتالي فهي لا يعتد بها. وتساءلت الصحافة الباكستانية إذا كانت هذه الاعترافات صحيحة وإذا كان متهمًا، فلماذا لم يُقدَّم للمحاكمة؟ ومن ناحية أخرى اهتمت الصحف الهندية بهذا الاعتراف ورأت أنه أكبر دليل على تورط باكستان بتزويد منظمات إرهابية بأسلحة نووية كما أشارت إلى احتمال تورط الرئيس الباكستاني برفيز مشرف نفسه في شبكة خان النووية، هذا ماأنكره مشرف على لسانه مؤكدًا عدم تورط الجيش أو الحكومة في مثل هذه الأنشطة
انقسم الشعب الباكستاني ما بين نافٍ لحقيقة هذه التصريحات وبين مصاب بخيبة أمل في هذا البطل الوطني وكان خان قد وُضع رهن الإقامة الجبرية بعد اعترافه المتلفز عام 2004 وقال ساردار محمد إسلام كبير قضاة المحكمة العليا في إسلام آباد في حكمه إن خان يمكنه لقاء أقاربه بعد الحصول على تصريح أمني ويمكنه اختيار الرعاية الصحية التي يريدها ولكن لن يسمح له بإجراء مقابلات إعلامية.
وعلى الرغم من أن الرئيس برفيز مشرف قد أصدر عفوًا يقضى برفع الإقامة الجبرية عنه، إلا أن الدكتور خان ما زال يقبع بين زوايا منزله في العاصمة إسلام آباد بأمر من السلطات الباكستانية. وأعلنت السلطات أكثر من مرة منذ إصدار العفو أنها أجرت تحقيقات مكثفة وفعالة تثبت أن شبكة خان في باكستان تم تفتيتها.
إلى أن الدكتور خان عاد من جديد في 5-6- 2008 لينفي تسريبه أي معلومات نووية إلى إيران وليبيا، مكتفيًا بالإشارة إلى أنه أرشد هذه الدول إلى الشركات الأوروبية التي يمكن أن تمدهم بالتكنولوجيا اللازمة للمشاريع النووية، وأنه تعرض في 2004 لضغوط دفعته إلى الاعتراف بما لم يقترفه.
*[عدل] توقع الافراج*

توقع إقبال جعفري محامي عبد القدير خان الإفراج عن موكله قريبا لكنه تحدث عن أن أجهزة الأمن الباكستانية قامت بزرع أجهزة للتنصت على خان وفقا لما أبلغه موكله.
وعقب لقاء المحامي بخان أطل العالم خان من المنزل برفقة زوجته ولوح لكاميرات التلفزيون والصحفيين في الشارع بالخارج، وهي المرة الأولى التي يشاهد فيها منذوضع رهن الإقامة الجبرية.
أعرب عبد القدير خان عن أمله في أن تطلق الحكومة الجديدة سراحه قريبا، وأن تضع حدا للقيود "غير القانونية" المفروضة عليه.وقداستبعد مصدر حكومي أن يتم إطلاق سراح خان في وقت قريب، مشيرا إلى أن مسألة إطلاق سراحه لم تبحث بجدية في مناقشات وضع السياسات، وذلك رغم تصريحات زعيم حزب الرابطة الإسلامية ورئيس الوزراء الأسبق نواز شريف بأنه سيتم تصحيح التجاوزات التي لحقت بعبد القدير خان.
*[عدل] مرضه*

في 22 من شهر أغسطس من عام 2006 أعلنت السلطات الباكستانية أن الدكتور عبد القدير خان يعاني من سرطان فالبروستاتا وأنه تحت العلاج. وفي 9 سبتمبر من نفس العام أجريت له عملية أستئصال الورم في مستشفى بكراتشي وقال الأطباء ان العملية قد نجحت. وهو يعاني أيضا من جلطة بساقه وقد صرحت زوجته أنه بحال جيدة لكن خان يقول أن هذا بسبب الاحتجاز.
وفي 5-3-2008 نقل خان لمستشفى إسلام اباد وهو يعاني من انخفاض في الضغط وارتفاع في درجة الحرارة وكان ذلك نتيجة اصابته بالتهاب، تحسن خان وسمح له بالخروج من المستشفى بعد أربعة أيام.
*[عدل] تصريحات جديدة لخان*

أكّد عبدالقدير خان ارتباط اغتيال رئيسة وزراء باكستان السابقة بي نظير بوتو بإعلانها بفتح التحقيقات الدولية حول المافيا الدولية التي تدير الشبكة السرية الخاصة بتهريب الأسرار النووية دولياً. وقد أدلى بتصريحات اتهم فيها الرئيس الباكستاني برويز مشرف بالعمل على تطبيق الأجندة الأمريكية في البلاد، وقال إن الإدارة الأمريكية تخطط حالياً من أجل تفكيك باكستان. وقال الدكتور خان بأنه لا يتعرف بالوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية وأنه ليس ملزماً للمثول أمامها وقال إنها ليست وكالة دولية، بل وكالة أمريكية صهيونية. وكشف أيضاً بأن الجهات التي تقف وراء اغتيال بينظير بوتو هي التي تسعى لاغتياله هو الآخر، موضحاً أن القوى التي ورطته في أزمته الحالية وجعلته يعترف بتسريب الأسرار النووية هي التي تقف وراء اغتيال بوتو. وقال إن بينظير بوتو كانت سيدة جريئة، وأن إعلانها إجراء تحقيقات في قضية تسريب الأسرار النووية هو الذي عرضها للاغتيال. وحول تورطه في تسريب الأسرار النووية إلى ليبيا. أوضح الدكتور خان: أن بلاده حصلت على المعدات النووية من نفس الشخص الذي زود ليبيا بها، نافياً أن تكون باكستان قد زودت ليبيا بأي معدات. وأوصى الدكتور خان مؤسس البرنامج النووي الباكستاني بمعرفة الحقائق من زوجته وبناته في حال تعرضه لموت غير طبيعي، موضحاً أنه أطلع أسرته على الحقائق. وقال إن بوتو أعلنت أنها تعتزم إجراء تحقيقات مفصلة للكشف عن الشخصيات المتورطة في تهريب الأسرار النووية، موضحاً أن هذه الشخصيات هي التي خططت لاغتيالها. وحول إسرائيل فقد نقلت وكالة أنباء (آن لاين نيوز) الباكستانية تصريحات عبد القدير خان التي أكد فيها أنه تم في السابق إبلاغ إسرائيل بأن تفكر قبل شن أي هجوم على باكستان، أن باكستان حصلت على صلاحية تدمير تل أبيب في لحظات قبل فترة طويلة. وحول التحقيق في قضية اغتيال بينظير بوتو قال عبد القدير خان: أن التحقيقات إذا جرت بطريقة مستقلة فإنها سوف تكشف عن تورط أسماء شخصيات بارزة.
وفي مقابلة له في 4-7-2008 صرح أن الرئيس مشرف كان على علم بكل ما كان يحدث وأن له دور بارز في شبكة نشر الأسلحة النووية وأنه كان مجرد كبش فداء.
*[عدل] الإفراج عنه*

تم الافراج عن العالم الكبير عبد القدير خان في يوم الجمعة 6 فبراير 2009 بعد خمس سنوات قضاها تحت الإقامة الجبرية مؤكدا أنه لن يضلع في أي نشاطات سياسية وأنه أصبح مواطنا حرا، في ظل قلق أميركي ودولي كبيرين والمطالبة بضمانات حول عدم تورطه في نشر الأسلحة النووية.


----------



## hanyabdelwahab (23 مارس 2010)

اااااااااااااااه انا كر الموجودين حبا وتفهما للفكرة انا اكتر واحد هنا يحب يشوف المفاعل ده ويعملو خط خط انا مهندس نووى بس الحاجت دى محتاج الى ميزانيات دول وليست اشخاص انا عارف مينفعش العلم موجود والحمد لله ولكن اين التكاليف كنت اود ان اقول كلام اكثر تفائلا لكن لله الامر


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (25 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ارجو التواصل


----------



## بشار رائد (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للمرور


----------



## عبدالله قندوله (14 أبريل 2010)

لاشىء مستحيل من جد وجد ولكن اتمنى ان يكون الجميع واولهم انا ممن يجدوا ليجدوا والله يعيننا ونصل باذن الله


----------



## بشار رائد (19 أبريل 2010)

الى الزملاء الاعزاء
 الهدف من تصميم المفاعل النووي هو العلم ومعرفة كل شيئ يخص هذا العلم وليس صناعة المفاعل ووضعه على ارض الواقع ربما تكون هذه هي الخطوه التالي لهذا الملتقى الرائع الذي يضم صفوة الصفوه من المهندسين العرب.
عندما نسمع ان الاردن ومصر والامارات والان المملكة العربية السعودية سوف تبني مفاعلات نووية هذا يضع على عاتق المهندسين وخاصة الكيميائين مهمة معرفة هذه التكنولوجية الجديدة على المنطقة وعلى الاقل شرح هذه التكنولوجيا من كل جوانبها الى الناس
الرجاء المشاركة بفاعلية بكل شيئ يخص التصميم والسلامة والنشاط الاشعاعي واليورانيوم والتخصيب والوقود النووي وانواع المفاعلات والاستخدام السلمي وانواع المعدات المستعملة وكل شيئ لان العلم لا ينتظر والتاريخ لا يرحم وحتى لا يقول المهندس لا اعرف لم اطَلع على هذا العلم الذي سوف يكون حديث الساعة في الدول العربية كافة


----------



## علاء عزيز الموسوي (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان مجرد التفكير بخوف من التطور العلمي في الغرب وبعض دول الشرق على اننا لا نصل الى ماوصل الية الاخرون يجعلنا في دائرة الجهل وبالتالي لا ننتج اي شيئ ؟ ان الكثير من الاعمال الجبارة العالمية لو نتابع اصحاب الافكار العظيمة (عرب) لكن المستفيد الاخير الاجنبي .الله يبارك فيك يا اخي العزيز سوف نكون معك يد بيد


----------



## farouq dabag (20 أبريل 2010)

انا معكم اخواني فلنضع حجر اساس ليكن على سبيل المثال (1 كغم)من يورانيوم المشع 235 وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ناديا 2009 (20 أبريل 2010)

الإشعاع الطبيعي للعناصر الثقيلة في الكون:
اكتشف هنري بيكرل عام 1896 أن عنصر اليورانيوم يصدر إشعاعات شديدة النفاذ، وقد وجد العالمان بيير وماري كوري، أشهر المشتغلين على الإشعاع الطبيعي للعناصر، أن الإشعاع هو ناتج لتفكك ذرة عنصر اليورانيوم تلقائيا معطية ذرات عناصر أخرى. ومن المعلوم أن العناصر كلما ثقلت وازداد عددها الذري والكتلي، قل ثباتها.
كما أن العناصر التي يزيد عددها الذري على الـ (85) -وخصوصا في ما فوق الـ(90)- فإنها تعاني من عدم الاستقرار في نواها، وهي في الغالب تقع في عدة نظائر، وإن نظائر العنصر الواحد هي ذراته التي لها نفس العدد من البروتونات (أي عدد ذري واحد)، ولكنها تختلف في عدد النيكليونات (أي تختلف في أعدادها الكتلية)، ولذا فإن نظائر العنصر الواحد لها نفس الخواص الكيميائية ولكنها تختلف في الخواص الفيزيائية، وعلى أساس هذا الاختلاف في الخواص الفيزيائية يتم فصل نظائر العنصر الواحد بعضها عن بعض وبدرجة كبيرة من النقاوة.
ومن هذه النظائر المشعة طبيعيا نظير عنصر اليورانيوم المسمى يورانيوم (238) وهذا الرقم هو عدد كتلة هذا النظير، ونظير عنصر اليورانيوم أيضا المسمى يورانيوم (235)، والذي يسمى أيضا اليورانيوم المخصب، حيث إنه مصنع من تخصيب نظائره بالقذائف النووية لاستعماله في الطاقة النووية.
إن الإشعاع الطبيعي هو التفكك التلقائي لنظير عنصر ثقيل مشع في نواته، فالتفكك هذا يرافقه دوما إصدار طاقة بشكل إشعاع نافذ. وتنطلق من نوى الذرات المشعة -عند التفكك التلقائي لنظير عنصر ثقيل مشع- دقائق عالية السرعة، وهي دقائق ألفا، ودقائق بيتا، وأشعة غاما.
إذن فسلسلة الإشعاع الطبيعي هي مجموعة من العناصر تتكون بدءا من عنصر مشع وحيد، وذلك بإصداره لدقائق ألفا أو بيتا مع أشعة غاما. ومع أن كل عنصر يؤدي إلى تكوين ذرة عنصر آخر، فإن السلسلة تبدأ بالنضوب الإشعاعي (Disintegration) للعنصر الأول، متابعة لهذا النضوب من عنصر إلى آخر منتهية بتكوين عنصر غير مشع.
يعتبر اليورانيوم من أهم العناصر المشعة طبيعيا، وهو مما له مصادر طبيعية في القشرة الأرضية، ويقع في خمسة نظائر طبيعية هي الأولى في سلاسل الإشعاع الطبيعي والتي تنتهي بالرصاص عند استقرارها بنفاذ الإشعاع منها. وأهم نظائر اليورانيوم كما سبق الإشارة إلى ذلك هو النظير (238) والنظير الثاني والمهم جدا هو النظير (235). ويستخدم الأول في البحوث والدراسات والتشخيص وفي العلاج الكيمياوي وأهم استعمالاته في تحسين الزراعة والمتابعة التجريبية. أما الثاني (235) فيستخدم في المفاعلات النووية لاستغلال طاقته سلميا، وتصنيع القنبلة الذرية والهيدروجينية (الاندماجية والانشطارية).
أما الاستنزاف والتنضيب لليورانيوم المخصب (235) فيحصل عن طريق استخدامه كوقود نووي في المفاعلات النووية، حيث محطات الطاقة، أو في تشغيل بعض الغواصات العملاقة وحاملات الطائرات.. الخ. إذ تتم السيطرة على إشعاعه بعد تخصيبه بواسطة أجهزة المعجلات (Accelerators) من أجل الحصول على الحد المناسب من الطاقة النووية وفق نظام المفاعل النووي المعمول به. فإذا نضب ذلك الوقود واستنزف إشعاعه إلى الحد المجدي وجب أن يتخلصوا منه كنفاية، ولكن ليس كبقية النفايات.
إن فترة نصف عمر العنصر المشع تعني من الناحية النظرية أنه لا ينتهي من الوجود على الإطلاق، وإن كان يستنزف في الاستعمال، بل ينضب كوقود ذي جدوى، ليصبح نفاية يصعب التخلص منها. واليورانيوم في واقع شكله كوقود يكون بشكل قضبان أو كرات من الجرافيت الحاوية له، وعند استنزافها يصير التخلص منها مكلفا، بل ويلقى معارضة قوية من أنصار البيئة في إيجاد مقبرة له. وتحول استخدامه إلى قذائف حربية، حيث هو قاتل سري يقضي على البشر والحياة فقط دون أن يترك دمارا ملحوظا في العمارات والمنشآت والآليات.http://www.aljazeera.net/Portal/Tem...ID={E70CC144-4021-40B0-9675-4EEB36EF9BC6}#TOP
ماهية واستخدامات اليورانيوم المستنفد
هو نفاية الأسلحة الذرية والبرامج النووية المدنية السلمية. وهو المادة المتبقية بعد عملية التخصيب التي ترفع كثافة اليورانيوم (235) من 0.7% في اليورانيوم الطبيعي إلى 3.4% في اليورانيوم المخصب. ومن كل 8 أطنان يورانيوم يتم إنتاج طن واحد يورانيوم مخصب و7 أطنان يورانيوم مستنفد. واليورانيوم المستنفد معدن ثقيل وسام (كالرصاص) إشعاعيا.
يستخدم اليورانيوم المستنفد في الذخيرة الخارقة للدروع ووسيلة تدريع لبعض دبابات إبرامز وفي الصناعات المدنية وخاصة أجهزة حفظ التوازن في الطائرات والسفن. كما يستخدم اليورانيوم المستنفد في صنع القذائف الدينامية من عياري 105 مللمترات، و120 مللمترا لسلسلتي الدبابات من طرازي (M 1) و(M60)، وفي مقذوفات برادلي من عيار 25 ملليمترا ومقذوفات الطائرات من عيار 30 ملليمترا، إضافة إلى الصواريخ الدينامية ذات القدرة الفائقة على اختراق المدرعات والحصون، والقذائف البالستية ذاتية الدفع.
ومن الناحية العملية يمكن اعتبار اليورانيوم المستنفد مادة تبقى مشعة إلى الأبد. وبسبب هذا فإن الحكومة الأميركية تقدمه مجانا لمصانع الأسلحة لأنه من النفايات النووية التي يسهل التعامل معها ويستخدم في تصنيع تشكيلة كبيرة من الأسلحة لانخفاض درجة ذوبانه، عند 1132 درجة مئوية.http://www.aljazeera.net/Portal/Tem...ID={E70CC144-4021-40B0-9675-4EEB36EF9BC6}#TOP

مخاطره
عند احتراق اليورانيوم المستنفد يتحول لأجزاء دقيقة سامة ومشعة من أكسيد اليورانيوم، حيث تتطاير كغبار مع الهواء لأميال عديدة في كل مكان. كما أن الكثافة الكبيرة، 1.7 مرات أثقل من الرصاص، والقابلية الكبيرة للاحتراق الذاتي الخاص باليورانيوم المستنفد جعلته مغريا للاستخدام في صنع الذخيرة الخارقة للدروع ذات الطاقة الذاتية الكامنة، وهي لا تنفجر وتحترق بذاتها ولكنها تعتمد في ذلك على كثافتها العالية وسرعة اختراقها للهدف، حيث إنها تشتعل بشدة وتصهر حرارتها معدن الفولاذ وتستمر مخترقة الدبابة أو المصفحة وتحرق جميع من بداخلها فورا.
أما الحرارة الشديدة الناجمة فتقوم بتحويل اليورانيوم المستنفد لغبار مكون من جزيئات دقيقة سامة لأكسيد هذا المعدن الثقيل، وهذه الجزيئات ذات نشاط إشعاعي وقد دلت الأبحاث الخاصة بالجيش الأميركي أنه عندما تصدم هذه القذائف أهدافها فإن 10-70% منها يتأكسد، وأن معظم الأكسيد المنتج غير قابل للذوبان مما يعني أن استنشاقه يجعله عالقا بالرئتين لمدة طويلة وبالتالي فإن هذا يحمل مخاطر الإصابة بالسرطان بسبب الإشعاع. كما أن دخول الغبار إلى الجسم عن طريق الفم يحمل أيضا مخاطر كل من التسمم والإشعاع.http://www.aljazeera.net/Portal/Tem...ID={E70CC144-4021-40B0-9675-4EEB36EF9BC6}#TOP
أعراض الإصابة بالإشعاع
أما عن أعراض الإصابة بهذا الإشعاع فإنها غير محددة، فهناك أعراض تتعلق بالأعضاء مثل تغييرات في الجهاز التنفسي، من سعال وضيق في التنفس، وهناك أمراض في الكلى وفي الجهاز البولي، كما أن هناك أمراضا تصيب الكبد والعظام وجهاز المناعة أيضا.
ومع التأكيدات العلمية والعملية لما يسببه اليورانيوم المستنفد من أضرار إلا أن المسؤولين الرسميين عن هذه الجرائم ينفون إمكانية حدوثها مما يسبب استمرار وتواصل حدوث المشاكل الصحية بين المدنيين والعسكريين وكذلك الأضرار البيئية بسبب تناثر اليورانيوم المستنفد فيها.http://www.aljazeera.net/Portal/Tem...ID={E70CC144-4021-40B0-9675-4EEB36EF9BC6}#TOP
______________


----------



## saad_aass222 (8 يونيو 2011)

والله شئ جميل ورائع وماختلافنا عن الغرب هذا اذا لم نكن احسن منهم ولكن ينقصنا الارادة القوية والثقة بالنفس فالى تكاتف الجهود في هذا الموضوع وغيرة وبارك الله في الجميع


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الفكرة رائعة جدا جدا وانا كتير بحب هيك اشيا
بس بتوقع صعب جدا


----------

